# Hooks for loom knitting



## ozziedee

Hi there I do so want to knit on a loom but have trouble finding a yarn hook that is strong I have a martha stewart loom a lot of money in my book for nothing the hook bends as soon as I try knitting my husband is a machinist and says you have to use strong metal and he knows his metals and says the one I have is not good or strong. Could anyone help me find a good pick I am willing to pay a good price. Thanks for all answers.
Ozziedee


----------



## Bobbie K

I don't have a loom, but would a nut pick or crochet hook work?


----------



## annie78

I agree - try using a nut pick. They are tough and should hold up better for you.


----------



## crafterwantabe

I have the orange handle looming hook from JoAnns also cindidwood looms has a pick also.. both fairly heavy duty. Just be careful not to get you wrapping on the loom to tight ...


----------



## Buttons

Go to Joann's and get the kb loom hook. I think it is $2.99 and it is heavy duty. I bought one and once you get use to it you will really like it.


----------



## Moon Loomer

ozziedee said:


> Hi there I do so want to knit on a loom but have trouble finding a yarn hook that is strong I have a martha stewart loom a lot of money in my book for nothing the hook bends as soon as I try knitting my husband is a machinist and says you have to use strong metal and he knows his metals and says the one I have is not good or strong. Could anyone help me find a good pick I am willing to pay a good price. Thanks for all answers.
> Ozziedee


I like the knitting hooks that Authentic Knitting Board has with their products. But I think the problem is you are wrapping to tight! Most yarns do not show well if they are wrapped so tight that you can not lift it easily over the next wrap on that peg. You have to find your wrapping sweet spot. You will find this varies yarn to yarn and by the loom/board used. Right now you are over tensioned (pulled to tight), next you are going to find "Sloppy" wrap. Loosen the working yarn (cut a drinking straw, a nice big malt straw, in half, slide it on the yarn) so your fingers are not touching the yarn. I am writing this thinking of the KK style loom, that said pull a yard or so of yarn from the ball, swatch time! Let it lay conveniently (in lap, floor, etc.) now e-wrap your loom from the loose yarn (no fingers on the yarn and do not pinch the straw). Keep renewing the loose pile, make it small enough so as not to tangle. Point the end of the straw toward the loose yarn pile to reduce the tension on the yarn. E-wrap those pegs again, loose enough that if the loom was turned over it would drop the wraps. Knit over and repeat for a 6" square using a good swatch pattern. Next do another swatch with a tension between the last swatch and your previous loom knitting. Are you a tight stick knitter? Loom knitting is tension sensitive, and it can easily become cumulative from row to row! Let me know if the swatches helped, and have fun. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

Bobbie K said:


> I don't have a loom, but would a nut pick or crochet hook work?


Please no, the nut pick has sharp and ragged edges that will tear, cut, and snag the yarn. The crochet hooks are a tool designed to make stitches without pegs, and yes I used crochet hooks when I started spool knitting, but they, early on became modified, by filing off the hook, bending the the end where the hook was. My memory says that they looked much like the loom knitting hooks I see to day, . . . except they were small sized steel crochet hooks that made delicate tools to spool knit with. Moon Loomer


----------



## lil rayma

I, also, have the Martha Stewart looms and agree that the hook bends easily. I bought a loom hook at JoAnn's and it seems much stronger, and at only $2.99 I was able to buy a couple to keep as spares, so as not to be caught with a broken hook half way through a project. And another tip, with the M S looms the pegs are sometimes loose and come out of the holes. Take a little piece of scrap yarn and cover the bottom of the peg, and then push it into the hole, and it will stay in place. Good luck.


----------



## cabingirl2006

ozziedee said:


> Hi there I do so want to knit on a loom but have trouble finding a yarn hook that is strong I have a martha stewart loom a lot of money in my book for nothing the hook bends as soon as I try knitting my husband is a machinist and says you have to use strong metal and he knows his metals and says the one I have is not good or strong. Could anyone help me find a good pick I am willing to pay a good price. Thanks for all answers.
> Ozziedee


Here is the best pick I have ever used 
Pick put together screwed the tip back into handle and wrapped it with sports tape, then slid pen grippers onto it. The pick I got at Walmart in the tool section or auto
Can also be found in auto stores too

It is also known as a wire splitter has a couple attachments I just used this one.

Other wise Kate Winslow her site http://www.theanswerlady.com/

diy ergonomic loom hook 
or youtube






DIY knitting loom hook from a pen and a nail

Shows you how to make a knitting loom pick from a sturdy pen






Make sure to read her comments she has more details on how to do the pick


----------



## cabingirl2006

No idea why the links are not clickable just copy and paste into your browser sorry


----------



## Ronie

cabingirl2006 said:


> No idea why the links are not clickable just copy and paste into your browser sorry


because you have to go back in and remove the 's' at the end of http... I don't know why it has become a problem in the last year.. its just an annoyance LOL


----------



## cabingirl2006

Ronie said:


> because you have to go back in and remove the 's' at the end of http... I don't know why it has become a problem in the last year.. its just an annoyance LOL


thanks fixed it


----------



## Moon Loomer

ozziedee said:


> Hi there I do so want to knit on a loom but have trouble finding a yarn hook that is strong I have a martha stewart loom a lot of money in my book for nothing the hook bends as soon as I try knitting my husband is a machinist and says you have to use strong metal and he knows his metals and says the one I have is not good or strong. Could anyone help me find a good pick I am willing to pay a good price. Thanks for all answers.
> Ozziedee


Hi everyone, 
Here are some of the tools I use for loom knitting. First Ozziedee have you loosened your wrapping of the loom? Please yes. 
Now for some of my loom knitting tools. Please note they have smooth, finished, and rounded working shafts. That black handled Craftsman has smooth heard finish, with an interesting and wonderful hook. Being arthritic, I rotate through my hook selection every hour or so. Reduces fatigue. Moon Loomer


----------



## Loomahat

ozziedee said:


> Hi there I do so want to knit on a loom but have trouble finding a yarn hook that is strong I have a martha stewart loom a lot of money in my book for nothing the hook bends as soon as I try knitting my husband is a machinist and says you have to use strong metal and he knows his metals and says the one I have is not good or strong. Could anyone help me find a good pick I am willing to pay a good price. Thanks for all answers.
> Ozziedee


 The Knitting Board Hook is the BEST hook ! Has a thick rubber grip and a nice sharp point. This is my favorite by far.
You can get them at Joann and Michaels, eBay or Amazon.

I PAID A $1.49 with a Coupon. 

You can also make a grip for your existing hook.
Here's a YouTube video to show you how





Hope that helps,
denise


----------



## Moon Loomer

I like my Craftsman's finish on the metal parts. the hook is special sort of like my old KK.


----------

